# Boat Parade 2013



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Had to get this one going since it's only a week away before "the big push" starts.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Should be a doozy this year.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

slough said:


> Should be a doozy this year.


Always is!! :beer:

Fun to see all the different variety of duck boats this time of year


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

That is incredible! I would like to seem them get that off nice and easy!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow that is crazy!


----------



## porkchop65 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's amazing how many trucks with duck boats I saw drive by today out near Valley City today. I bet there was at least to 25 rigs and yet the nonresident season doesn't start for another week. Hummm...........


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

What's the duck count at Sand Lake today. I bet it jumped 25,000 after those blue platters chased 'em out. :roll:


----------



## porkchop65 (Feb 12, 2013)

I went out both Saturday and Sunday and it seemed like everybody of water I went by had at least a couple hunters on it. To bad the game wardens weren't out. They could have gotten ALOT of non-resident hunters hunting a week early!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

porkchop65 said:


> I went out both Saturday and Sunday and it seemed like everybody of water I went by had at least a couple hunters on it. To bad the game wardens weren't out. They could have gotten ALOT of non-resident hunters hunting a week early!!!


And you know for a FACT they are NR a week early??? Not a chance it could be UND/NDSU/college students?


----------



## porkchop65 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry....I was being sarcastic...most people on here think that you can only hunt waterfowl in the fields and not on water and that all the non-residents bust the roosts. I just thought it was kind of funny how on a resident only weekend there were so many guys hunting water. I know for a fact that all the vehicles I saw parked hunting water were ND plates.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hear you Pork Chop, I have no problem poping Ducks in H20...I wish I would've myself this weekend. I think a big reason you saw so many people on the water was because the full moon typically makes in tough in the fields. I know Sunday morning we had one look from ducks in the field.


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm getting to the point where I prefer to hunt water, as field hunting is getting to be a zoo. It is much less stressful.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

templey_41 said:


> Had to get this one going since it's only a week away before "the big push" starts.


Easy if you do it the ******* way. Take off all the straps securing the boat to the trailer but leave the trailer secured. Back down the ramp real fast and hit the brakes at the waters edge. Retrieve the boat, lift the trailer out of the bed and load boat.. LOL Loading the rig might be tougher............................


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

shotgunner said:


> I'm getting to the point where I prefer to hunt water, as field hunting is getting to be a zoo. It is much less stressful.


Plus its always been my back up if I don't find a field, just got hang out and shoot a nice mixed bag. So much smack about hunting water...but not everyone wants Mallards, howelse does one hunt Divers when they come down?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I was young all I did was wade sloughs and jump shoot. I could spend all day in a large slough and get shooting all day. Grass sloughs, which are hard to find now days were the best. It was like hunting pheasants. Often the birds would hide in the long grass and break a few feet in front of you.


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm a NR who hunts waterfowl in ND every year. I love your state and will retire there. I enjoy shooting over water and fields...

The residents I hunt with insist I bring the duck boat because they think it a great way to hunt. I didn't bring it last year and I think they were truly annoyed. Yes, I bring a boat and I'm not ashamed.

So this boat parade entrant is only entered because of the residents who want to hunt out of it, but then again they really don't buy into not hunting the roosts either. For me... when in Rome...


----------

